# Turtle Beach Sarasota



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Going Monday to Turtle beach camping for the week. Going to bring a pole and walk the beach in morning. My real question is I want to hear about any must food spots. No fine dining. Killer burgers ,fish sandwiches ,tacos that sort of thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## 59441 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hit up Annas deli just down the road and grab a sandwich to go. Won't regret it.









Anna's Deli


Anna's Deli serves huge deli sandwiches that consistently win BEST SANDWICH awards in Siesta Key, Sarasota, and Bradenton. Try the Surfer - ham, turkey, swiss, cucumber, and anna's famous sauce on our unique round bread.




annasdelis.com


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Owens Fish Camp


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Just looked up both. Exactly what I'm talking about. Thanks!


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Old Salty Dog, right on Siesta.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

makin moves said:


> Going Monday to Turtle beach camping for the week. Going to bring a pole and walk the beach in morning. My real question is I want to hear about any must food spots. No fine dining. Killer burgers ,fish sandwiches ,tacos that sort of thing. Any suggestions?


TIGHT LINES!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn’t care for a Old Salty Dog. This place was great. https://spearfishgrille.com/


----------

